# How are your social lives?



## Lumanog (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello guys! I have ibs-d for 4 years now and living with it is very difficult even though I havenâ€™t diagnosed for ibs I am sure I have it. I just want to know how are you're social lives now? because mine went down. The time I donâ€™t have an ibs my social life is great. I have plenty of good friends and I make plenty of friends and I am a very cheerful person, it's really a great life I wish I could go back to that status but since I have this ibs-d because of a stressful event of my life I believe, I became a stinker, my life became stinky it smells sh*t. And the number of my friends went down like from 100% down to 20% and the 20% are those who donâ€™t know I am a stinker but they are getting to know now. Damn! This world is cruel life is unjust it harmed me socially. So now my social life is miserable but I'm thankful for those who are still with me the few of my friends and my family. And I can't get along with my normal classmates because I'm shy they might smell my sh*t and plenty of people had smelled my sh*t and this ibs-d is really a sh*t. So how about you how are your social lives now?


----------



## 21820 (Jun 14, 2005)

hi lumanog, i know how you're feeling man. My social life is pretty much non-existant nowadays, then again it wasn't in too great a shape before IBS. But while most people have moved away from me (literally and metaphorically) there are some good ppl out there who at the very least acknowledge me, say hi to me and stuff like that, so its not as bad as it could be. By the way, you might know this already since you've been a member since Feb, but i think the problems with smell you're describing probably has to do with something called leaky gas. Type it into the search box to read threads about it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

What's a social life?


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have been basically housebound for the last 8 weeks almost, so my social life is nonexistant. Mostly though I'm worried about getting back to school, finishing that, and getting a job. but my social life as compared to a year ago (or any other time) is in a sad state. It's a big deal to just go to the drug & grocery stores. I haven't even been to the stable I board my horse at sine July


----------



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

SOCIAL LIFE IS TUFF TO HAVE WITH IBS ONCE I AM OUT I SORT OF GET MY MIND OF IT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME IT IS JUST GEETING THAT FOOT OUT THE DOOR THAT IS THE BIGGEST PROBLEM TO ME RIGHT NOW I AM TAKING SOME ZANAX TO RELIEVE THE ANXIETY AND SO FAR IT HAS WORKED FOR ME.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by gasman23:SOCIAL LIFE IS TUFF TO HAVE WITH IBS ONCE I AM OUT I SORT OF GET MY MIND OF IT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME IT IS JUST GEETING THAT FOOT OUT THE DOOR THAT IS THE BIGGEST PROBLEM TO ME RIGHT NOW I AM TAKING SOME ZANAX TO RELIEVE THE ANXIETY AND SO FAR IT HAS WORKED FOR ME.


I'm having that problem too







I went out for a little last night, but had such a bad anxiety attack and felt so ill that I went home. I'm going to see my doctor about medication next week, and I'm trying to find a therapist.


----------



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

NICKKIE I REALLY CANT TELL YOU HOW THIS IS WORKING I BEEN ONLY ON IT ONE DAY AND I MEAN MY PANIC ATTACK TODAY WAS HORRIBLE AS SOON AS MY BODY CALLED AND SAID WE HAVE HORSESHOES TONITE I JUST START THINKING DREADED THOUGHTS LIKE WHAT IF I HAVE TO GO TO THE BATHROOM HOW WILL I DO IT THERE WHEN THE DOOR IS LIKE HANGING OFF THE HINGES AND IT WONT SHUT ALL THE WAY AND I KEPT GETTING RUSHES IN MY BODY BUT AFTER 10 MIN OF TAKING THIS PILL I FELT SO GOOD ABOUT IT MY MIND CLEARED AND I ENDED UP HAVING A GOOD TIME ONE THING I CAN TELL YOU IS NOT TO GIVE UP SOCIALLY KEPP FORCING YOURSELF TO GO OUT AND IF YOU HAVE TO COME HOME EARLY SO WHAT AT LEASTT YOU TRIED THATS THE BEST ADVICE I CAN TELL YOU I WILL SOON SEEK PROFESSIONAL THERAPY


----------



## 16269 (Aug 28, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by gasman23:SOCIAL LIFE IS TUFF TO HAVE WITH IBS ONCE I AM OUT I SORT OF GET MY MIND OF IT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME IT IS JUST GEETING THAT FOOT OUT THE DOOR THAT IS THE BIGGEST PROBLEM TO ME RIGHT NOW I AM TAKING SOME ZANAX TO RELIEVE THE ANXIETY AND SO FAR IT HAS WORKED FOR ME.


Yeah, I can relate. IBS is really hard to forget about. Forget going out to eat w/ other people who don't share my condition.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

eating out is THE worst!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I was actually quite surprised this weekend when I went out with a bunch of other hockey referees (not my style, by any means, but at a seminar, expected of all if you want to go to tournaments and the like.....) I ended up not having a problem.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm severely traumatized to going out to eat.When I was a kid, I never understood what was happening w/ my body. I would get sick, and I wouldn't know why, so I wouldn't eat. My mom would yell and scream at me, saying I was embarassing her and stuff like that. She'd yell and yell and yell for hours and hours. She once yelled at me till I puked.I love my mom, but I hate her for that. She said she was sorry for that after my 4th diagnosis with IBS. "I'm sorry" helps, but it doesn't undo the psychological trauma. That scenario must have happened about 50-100 times in my early life.My social life? It's ok. I get knocked by some because I don't go out that much (maybe once or twice a week, tops), but I don't care. If they are gonna knock me for it, I don't need them.Going to get a haircut / grocery store, etc is a total chore. I almost have to not eat the entire day before I go, so that I don't have an attack the entire time I'm at the store.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh! The hairdresser's is my worst nightmare. Having to sit in a chair for AGES with other people close by and knowing I can't just dash to the loo if need be, not to mention the tummy gurgles that make the hairdresser look at me like I have something wrong with me! My DH was really sweet the other week and bought me a gift certificate. It has various things on it. One of them is a facial, one a manicure, one a haircut and foils etc. There's about 5 things on there. He got all upset with me when I didn't jump up and down and ecstatically scream thank you, thank you. But all I could think was "OMG, how am I going to get through all of these!". I love him for the thought that went into it but it made me realise that he totally doesn't understand. Going out to dinner is a HUGE no no for me too. I work myself up so much about it before hand that I'm guaranteed an attack when I try to eat!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

This weekend I couldn't do anything. Stomach has been acting up all day Friday and Saturday. There was a huge football game (and parties) and I'm inside w/ the sh*ts.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Me too. Well not the sh####s but in horrible pain. NOT happy at all, has ruined my entire weekend


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

...and this morning. Woke up at 4am with terrible pain and the runs. Nausea, too.Sometimes I hate my existance.


----------

